# Codesys Lib fuer i2C LCD an Raspberry PI



## ziede (9 Januar 2016)

Moin,

Ich moechte ein 4x20 LCD angesteuert ueber einen PCF8574 an meinen Raspberry PI ueber Codesys ansteuern.
Da Codesys fuer mich noch neuland ist wuerde ich dieses gerne mit einer vorhandenen Lib tun, leider haben mir weder die Forensuche noch google bei meiner suche nach einer entsprechenden Lib weiterhelfen koennen.  
Hat hier zufaellig jemand etwas entsprechendes oder weiss wo ich es downloaden kann?

Mfg
Bjoern


----------



## HausSPSler (12 Januar 2016)

Hi,

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Bibliothek und Gerätebeschreibung weiter:
http://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5872&p=11015&hilit=PCF8574#p11015

Grüße


----------

